# Amaya Xt, Meistergram



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello can you experts help me out?

I am trieing to decide: a Amaya XT or a Meistergram pro 1500
The Guy of Meistergram told me it is built in the us with some minor chinese parts. His service is great and I spoke to some of his customers about that. He is down the road and again evreything he stands for is service that's for clear. However I don't know about his brand...
Can you advize me?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have never heard of the Meistergram, but I have owned 2 Amaya XTs for several years and the original big red Amayas before that and I love them. I bought my first Amaya in 2003 and have never had a technician out to work on my machines. They have never had a problem big enough that I couldn't fix on my own.


----------



## BigAssDude (Feb 18, 2010)

Perhaps someone can correct me on this, but when I was at ISS Long Beach we were looking at the Meistergram vendors booth. The Meistergram is virtually identical to the Barudan. My own Barudan is distributed by Macpherson Meistergram in North Carolina. 
I personally find the Barudan very easy to work with and maintain. A few parts are plastic, but the important heavy-use parts are not. I'm not a mechanic but I have been "under the hood" a few times and have been able to troubleshoot and fix a few user-error "oopsies". 
I know I'd take a Meistergram over an Amaya anyday.

Have a really great day!


----------



## anthonyckm (Feb 11, 2010)

meistergram is a china made machine only difference is maybe it is assembled in the US so that may makes it trouble less that is all and the prize between the amaya and meistergram well amaya's should be much more expensive as for a china made machine will never cost the same prize as branded machine like amaya,tajima,barudan etc... but durability to me they are the same only when you choose a machine the dealers or agents after sales service is very important may it be china made or japanese or american or german made.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

anthonyckm said:


> meistergram is a china made machine only difference is maybe it is assembled in the US so that may makes it trouble less that is all and the prize between the amaya and meistergram well amaya's should be much more expensive as for a china made machine will never cost the same prize as branded machine like amaya,tajima,barudan etc... but durability to me they are the same only when you choose a machine the dealers or agents after sales service is very important may it be china made or japanese or american or german made.


The guy told me that the machines can do the same things and after sales are good he is very near(meistergram) I am just not hearing great things about the after service in the US but what about the machines. Is he right are all the machines about the same in capability. (the other brands as well)


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

Meistergram is a trade name that has been associated with a number of manufacturers over the years. I own a model that current dealers know little about.

The good news is their machines are either based on or are variants of good quality equipment, as others have pointed out they are or share many components with known brands and are mechanically sound. I worry a bit about the computer part on mine, otherwise I'm happy with my Meistergram Vital Link machine.


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't be lured in by the lower price. 

Save your money and buy a Tajima or Barudan. 

You will be happy you did.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

23putts said:


> Don't be lured in by the lower price.
> 
> Save your money and buy a Tajima or Barudan.
> 
> You will be happy you did.


I know the guy of meistergram sold Tajima for years but h is telling me the YEN is sky high and the meistergram is virtualy the same. Is he right?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Prinsz said:


> I know the guy of meistergram sold Tajima for years but h is telling me the YEN is sky high and the meistergram is virtualy the same. Is he right?


I don't know anything about the Meistergram, but, it sounds to me like this guy is pushing really hard to sell you this machine. 
With any machine purchase you need to be sure that in addition to getting a good piece of equipment that you will have training and tech support available to you when you need it. 
Don't let this salesman pressure you into making a decision until you are sure this is the machine for you. 
If possible, attend a trade show and take a look at other machines before you make your final decision.


----------



## BigAssDude (Feb 18, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> With any machine purchase you need to be sure that in addition to getting a good piece of equipment that you will have training and tech support available to you when you need it.
> Don't let this salesman pressure you into making a decision until you are sure this is the machine for you.
> If possible, attend a trade show and take a look at other machines before you make your final decision.


Yes, yes, and YES! I wholeheartedly agree. We were complete n00bs when we bought our Barudan. A lot of research was done, it did come down to between a Tajima and a Barudan. We looked at the Amaya at the time, and I never saw a Meistergram booth at the 2009 Atlanta ISS. 

We got lucky and found a USED older Barudan but from a dealer. And most important it was sold to us by not just a saleman, but a Barudan technician. If you really want to know the scoop, talk to a technician at a dealer. It is widely known that a salesperson will sell you a machine telling you that it will do this and that. A technician will tell you differently.

I'm more mechanically inclined than the average bear so I can troubleshoot and fix most problems with my machine. I know help is only a phone call away, but I have only had to make that call once. 

I'm sure sales are slow all around. Don't let a salesperson who does not know the inner workings sell you on a song and dance regardless of the machine. It makes the techs grumpy later.


----------



## anthonyckm (Feb 11, 2010)

BigAssDude said:


> Yes, yes, and YES! I wholeheartedly agree. We were complete n00bs when we bought our Barudan. A lot of research was done, it did come down to between a Tajima and a Barudan. We looked at the Amaya at the time, and I never saw a Meistergram booth at the 2009 Atlanta ISS.
> 
> We got lucky and found a USED older Barudan but from a dealer. And most important it was sold to us by not just a saleman, but a Barudan technician. If you really want to know the scoop, talk to a technician at a dealer. It is widely known that a salesperson will sell you a machine telling you that it will do this and that. A technician will tell you differently.
> 
> ...


hello i m just looking for opinions from the US, What do you think of China made embroidery machines, beside of the after sales and service part any other thaughts about it?


----------



## anthonyckm (Feb 11, 2010)

Prinsz said:


> The guy told me that the machines can do the same things and after sales are good he is very near(meistergram) I am just not hearing great things about the after service in the US but what about the machines. Is he right are all the machines about the same in capability. (the other brands as well)


well to me all machines are almost the same they do the same work and produce the same thing so y invest on something expensive where you return will be slower instead you can cover back within a very short time, but however if the salesman did not mention about their service people maybe you can start checking do they have any technical people who are servicing for them or does other technical free able or a fan of china made machines.


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

Prinsz said:


> I know the guy of meistergram sold Tajima for years but h is telling me the YEN is sky high and the meistergram is virtualy the same. Is he right?


I think buying an embroidery machine is worse than buying a car. Do your homework or your going to get shafted.

If you buy a single head Barudan or Tajima for $15,000 and use it for 5 years then want to sell it its worth $10,000

If you buy a chinese machine for $15,000 and want to sell it next week its worth nothing...


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

One observation from the ISS show I attended recently. The Baruden seems to have a better pantograph... it positions more accurately and that results in a better look, especially on tiny print.

I am thinking my next machine will be one of those, even at a higher cost.


----------



## chrisstitches (Sep 19, 2007)

Just my .02 cents, I've got a Toyota 860 that runs like a swiss watch (I took it apart and reassembled it), a Barudan BENT-ZQ that is the workhorse, 8 years and ZERO problems, it just embroiders, a Barudan BEZT single that had a few minor issues but with a little tlc got working well. I'm debating between a Multi-head Meistergram (china) or a Barudan, if $$ were no object I'd get the Barudan in a millisecond.


----------



## anthonyckm (Feb 11, 2010)

chrisstitches said:


> Just my .02 cents, I've got a Toyota 860 that runs like a swiss watch (I took it apart and reassembled it), a Barudan BENT-ZQ that is the workhorse, 8 years and ZERO problems, it just embroiders, a Barudan BEZT single that had a few minor issues but with a little tlc got working well. I'm debating between a Multi-head Meistergram (china) or a Barudan, if $$ were no object I'd get the Barudan in a millisecond.


well ken for my opinion investing in a lower cost tools will bring faster profit but if investing in a extra expensive tools for long term definitely is good but in business the ups and downs always change so they is no guaranty that the business will bring profit within a short time so y risk it and also off cause a lower cost machine also must be able to work properly and also service people must be they. For Value of machine is actually control by demand if the market has more japanese machine users so the value of resale machine will off cause high but if the situation happens to the chinese machine it will the same and another thing machinery value for i don't value them in resale value i value it by the work it can produce.


----------



## SouthernEdgeEMB (Apr 22, 2013)

i own a meistergram 1500, and it works great, just gotta figure out what kind of thread it likes and bobin combo, i use strictly madera thread and bobbins. most embroidery machines that are built in the usa still contain foreign parts, even the high end machines, it was a toss up between the melco and the meistergram. but i will tell you this my next machine will be a toyota. its all up to you what you like every one here will say their machines run great. Or this machine is better than the other, but its your choice. i have seen them all run, they all work great at the shows, its when you get them to your business. I have embroidered on leather, kevlar vest, floor mats and so on with my meistergram, its all in the thread , bobbin and needle combo you use. just daily maintenance is the key to any machine keep it clean and lubed and she will treat you right.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

So much has changed at Meistergram thru the years and the name has changed hands more than once. 

Todays meistergram machine has NOTHING to do with its former owners or technology used in the past at all. 

Todays Meistergram is a China made machine that is based for the most part on an older Tajima DC Machines.

I am not a huge fan of any China made equipment at all but If I had to pick one to own then it may be the one I picked just becuase I think I could fix it if needed and at the shows they have it running a little better than some of the other china models.

Service is a bigger issue with the china machines. They need it more often so in the long run does it really save you money ? 

I know one tech in Atlanta that put on facebook that he no longer would service any of the china machines because he thought it hurt his hard worked for reputation as a good tech. When I read his post I did understand where he was coming from.

Howerver, there are not many machines left that are NOT made in china now including some of the bigger names that have moved production to china.

Pretty much if you do not want China Made machine its a short list to choose from.
Barudan, Happy Melco and ZSK are the only ones left that I know of that are not China Made except for SWF which is Korean Made.

The machine market has changed alot in the past few years and many of the big names in the past have moved to china for production.

Just my opinion but I do not think it was a smart move.


----------



## SouthernEdgeEMB (Apr 22, 2013)

Like i was saying my meistergram runs like a champ. Melco is put together in the usa using foreign parts, so Does that really make is MADE in the USA. I bought my meistergram from pantograms , and there service has been top notch .


----------

